# Newest soap and a shot of the cb sugar cube scrubs



## TessC (Nov 17, 2009)

This just came out of the mold this morning, it's 100% co 20% sf, scent is Mata Hari. Used td to offset the FO's tendency to go brown and did an itp swirl with gold mica. 







(My photography skills = nonexistent, bleah)

And this is the latest batch of single use sugar scrub cubes, I made a batch of unscented cp to melt down for them.






 Scent is the rum caramel that WSP used to carry, and I'm almost happy with these. I needed more oils mixed with the melted soap, so they're  a bit dense but they're still nice to use. Nice and scrubby, just enough lather to let everything rinse off easily, and my skin likes them.


----------



## krissy (Nov 17, 2009)

that gold is beautiful.

the sugar cubes are so cute. i need to make one to try out on myself.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 17, 2009)

Those are soooo pretty. I think I need to read more on sugar cubes and try them. Beautiful soaps.


----------



## Manda (Nov 17, 2009)

Ooooh I really love your soap!  Very pretty


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 17, 2009)

I love the Mica Soap Tess but I just want to eat the Sugar Scrubs.  :wink:


----------



## Zenobiah (Nov 17, 2009)

I've been thinking about those sugar cubes too, (who hasn't) and wondering if maybe lotion cubes would work? CP cubes sound a little too solid (at least I believe mine would be).


----------



## Deb (Nov 17, 2009)

They both look lovely!


----------



## bombus (Nov 17, 2009)

Ooh! you got a nice sparkle from the mica- lovely!

Do you mind sharing your sugar scrub recipe? looks interesting!


----------



## TessC (Nov 17, 2009)

Sure 

It was:

350g grated cp soap
25g olive oil
40g macadamia oil
25g sunflower oil
7g of almond butter

No specific reason I picked those exact oils, they're just what I ended up trying, same with the almond butter. I'd think that any butters and oils could work just fine. 

The soap and oo were melted together first, then I added the butter to let the carried over heat melt it, then the rest of the oils went in. Added FO once it was all mixed together (didn't write down the amount but it wasn't much at all, maybe 6ml, since the soap was already scented)

Here's where I could kick myself, I don't know how much sugar I added. I weighed out 500g and meant to weigh what was left over so that I'd know how much I used, but I totally spaced and forgot to weigh it later. Gah! I just added sugar until it was a thick mess and packed it into my mold.

In hindsight I wish I'd used less sugar and left it pourable or glop-able, it didn't hold together all over so some came out of the mold as crumbles.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you for the recipe! That is really smart, both soap and lotion at the same time!


----------



## alwaysme07 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes Thank you so much for the recipe. I will bookmark it. AWESOME!


----------



## vivcarm (Dec 18, 2009)

I love the gold mica, it's not fair, that's how I wanted my soap to turn out and it so did not- the FO made it trace v quick and managed to splodge it it, looks funky, but I wanted classy like yours!


----------



## andreabadgley (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh my goodness, those are so pretty and FUN!


----------



## soapfan2012 (Apr 27, 2012)

you might have a better recipe for sugar soap by now, please share... :roll:


----------



## Pamela (Apr 27, 2012)

They both look amazing...your sugar cubes look like a high calorie treat  
and thanks for the recipe, can't wait to try them!!!


----------



## serfmunke (Apr 27, 2012)

Both are awesome, one of them looks yummy :wink:


----------



## judymoody (Apr 27, 2012)

This thread dates from 2009.  I appreciated seeing it but I don't imagine the OP is going to respond.


----------

